# Kittens Need Homes NOW



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

These guys were dumped last week outside my job, and I brought them home since they were to be taken to the shelter, where they are overflowing with kittens (most likely would have been PTS). My parents are furious, and I need to find them a home ASAP. Please, please let me know if you can take one (or both). I really don't want to leave them at the animal shelter. I have a 7 week old all black male, and a 6 week old tortie female. Both are super sweet, and love people, dogs, and other cats.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Pictures please.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how to post them on here- I only have the tortie girl left. Can I email a picture of her to you? PM me your email if you're interested


----------

